# End Of The World Job Interview



## ultimatehostings (Sep 5, 2013)

I couldn't stop laughing after seeing this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Cer8I4cX-vs#t=30


----------



## MannDude (Sep 6, 2013)

Haha, that was good. I'll give them that.

On a side note: Holy hell! 84" TV? Dang.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 6, 2013)

I kid you not, I've got Fox and Friends (morning news show) playing in the background and right after I watched this video on my PC they started talking about it on the TV. Weird.


----------



## shovenose (Sep 6, 2013)

That's damn awesome when/if ShoveHost gets an office I'll put those everywhere.


----------



## texteditor (Sep 6, 2013)

shovenose said:


> That's damn awesome when/if ShoveHost gets an office I'll put those everywhere.


Kind of fitting, really.


----------



## Mitchell (Sep 6, 2013)

shovenose said:


> That's damn awesome when/if ShoveHost gets an office I'll put those everywhere.


Keep on dreaming...


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Sep 7, 2013)

That's funny. The 84'' TV sounds like a good computer monitor...


----------



## Eric1212 (Sep 7, 2013)

84" .... but what is the resolution?


----------



## D. Strout (Sep 7, 2013)

EB-Eric said:


> 84" .... but what is the resolution?


Probably 4k.


----------



## ultimatehostings (Sep 7, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Probably 4k.


That's right but they say, *4K/UHD content delivery standards still being developed. and it's freaking $20K

http://www.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-84LM9600-led-tv


----------



## Jade (Sep 7, 2013)

Lmao, that is the funniest thing I've ever seen


----------



## Jade (Sep 7, 2013)

I also found this one, thought it was funny 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeXMxuNNlE8


----------



## Maximum_VPS (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh i would have lost it  Now i want one for a terminal screen


----------



## rsk (Sep 13, 2013)

After a long time, of no laughter nor some crazy humor - this actually made my day.

Well thought of tbh.


----------

